# 2 Speed Two Chain Panther Iii



## Balloonatic (Jul 17, 2016)

A friend sent me a photo of his NOS Panther III - he bought it back east about 20 years ago out of his local bike shop window. Never got sold, and is new old stock.

I'm mystified about the dual chain set up? It does not appear to have any shifter so must be some sort of two speed deal, but not sure how it works. Anyone here ever seen this or know about it?

My friend thinks it was an aftermarket option of some sort, not Schwinn issue; maybe someone ordered it and never picked it up as it came from the shop window this way.

Any info would be appreciated. The bike is completely OG... never restored or repainted. Any ideas on value?
I don't know a thing about this vintage.

Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 17, 2016)

front lights are common and hated amongst everyone, Ill give ya $20 shipped...lololololololol...JKman..No idea on the two speed and hate schwinns anyhow....


----------



## mike j (Jul 17, 2016)

Pretty unique, to say the least. You have my interest, like to see more on this one.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 17, 2016)

CrazyDave.... hate is such a strong word... really? You HATE Schwinns? I favor the odd/off brands myself - love me some Elgins and Higgins, CWC and Monark. Schwinn is 5 or 6 down on my list, but hard to really _hate_ any brand of vintage bicycle. Spread positivity my friend, the world is not such a nice place these days... why not tell us what you _love_ instead? And send along that $20 and I'll whack'em off the bike for you.  Oh wait... maybe you're being ironic... damn, I must be old.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 17, 2016)

a good closeup of the rear hub and cogs might shed some light on the setup.there must be some way of changing the drivers in the hub to engage the different ratios.maybe like an automatic 2 speed?I've seen dual chain bikes with a sprocket on both sides,but not this.
and just a note,the pedals are newer than the bike.reflectors came out in 71 or so.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2016)

That's a 1961 Panther and 20 years ago was 1996. That means the bike was said to have sat in a shop for 35 years unsold.   Must have been the shop owners favorite pet or something along those lines. It's been modified so calling it NOS is a long stretch IMO. Looks like the head badge is neatly broken or neatly modified around the top outer edge. I have never seen a set up like that but that doesn't mean much.

Looking at what has sold lately, I'd say that Panther would bring an easy $500-$600 on eBay with, or maybe even without the OE pedals, crank and rear carrier. I question the carrier, but there is a chance the bike was built with the newer style piece.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 18, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> CrazyDave.... hate is such a strong word... really? You HATE Schwinns? I favor the odd/off brands myself - love me some Elgins and Higgins, CWC and Monark. Schwinn is 5 or 6 down on my list, but hard to really _hate_ any brand of vintage bicycle. Spread positivity my friend, the world is not such a nice place these days... why not tell us what you _love_ instead? And send along that $20 and I'll whack'em off the bike for you.  Oh wait... maybe you're being ironic... damn, I must be old.



If you read the post, it was a joke...those front lights are hard to find and valuable...I have a debutante i had to find a set for......what a PITA.....Ill gladly give ya your $20 for the lights though  Things I love? My dog and a warm gun.....


----------



## Aerostrut (Jul 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> front lights are common and hated amongst everyone, Ill give ya $20 shipped...lololololololol...JKman..No idea on the two speed and hate schwinns anyhow....




You're negativism and divisiveness is disgusting.  You're nothing more than a troll.  I feel sorry for people like you.  Why don't you start an "Anything but Schwinn" forum and go away.  Take all the haters with you.  Anyone that "hates" an inanimate object has mental problems.  Sicko Dave would be a better handle for you.  Gary


----------



## Aerostrut (Jul 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> If you read the post, it was a joke...those front lights are hard to find and valuable...I have a debutante i had to find a set for......what a PITA.....Ill gladly give ya your $20 for the lights though  Things I love? My dog and a warm gun.....




troll


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 18, 2016)

Aerostrut said:


> You're negativism and divisiveness is disgusting.  You're nothing more than a troll.  I feel sorry for people like you.  Why don't you start an "Anything but Schwinn" forum and go away.  Take all the haters with you.  Anyone that "hates" an inanimate object has mental problems.  Sicko Dave would be a better handle for you.  Gary



Wow, Im happy to give you someone to spew your hate at.  Its amusing, I think ill stick around for some more   As for the Schwinns, I have plenty of 'em but the schwinn jokes are fun, pretty sure everyone but you knows that....In all seriousness though, lets keep this at least loosely related to the OPs nice new bike with the crazy chain ring configuration...Im anxious to hear what the heck went on there.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, fur sur... irony and sarcasm are often victims in the written word... my response was a joke too.. I'm sure we'd have a lot more fun with this if it were a live conversation with facial expressions and voice inflections.. I so miss the days before computers & smart phones. 

60s and later bikes are just not my area of experience/knowledge. I imagine those lights must be tough. If the bike were mine, I'd send you the lights gratis and part out the rest on ebay, I hate Schwinns. (Insert sarcasm or joking emogee here ;o)

I assume your avatar is your dog? I had a husky when I was a kid, he pulled me all over town on my skateboard. Used to foster Samoyeds too... sweetest dogs ever. 

This bike is clearly "modified" with that chain set up... I don't know if the pedals are right or not, and don't really care, I'm only interested in figuring out what the deal is with the dual chain. Someday, I'll get over to his house and will pull it down from the ceiling (ya'll noticed the pedals, but did ya notice it's hanging upside down?) and see what's what. 

OK, my bad, maybe it's not new old stock, it's more accurately _unsold stock_. Growing up, my local bike shop had an "unsold" '41 Colson steer-from-the rear tandem hanging above the front counter. That was in the 70s... it hung there until the shop closed in 2000... that's 59 years. People seem so hung up on what's "correct" or "factory"... you could order a bike in any color you like and the shop would add any accessories you wanted. When it rolled out of the shop, it was "correct" for whomever purchased it. It was a bike, not a prized collectible in someone's living room. It's OK to give a little latitude when someone describes a bike like this as new old stock.. for all we know, the shop owner put those pedals on when he installed the dual chain drive... who knows.. and who cares really. It's how the guy who owns it now got it from that shop. 

Sorry, it's late and all that anal nit-picking wears me out. If you have any info on this two-speed set up, please post! I'm not really interested in having other aspects of the bike contested or nit-picked.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

Yikes! Aerostrut... calm down... the dude was only jaggin' me. And I was jaggin' back. It's OK, really. Can't we all just get along? Love and bicycles man, that's what it's all about.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 18, 2016)

^^ Yup, no hard feelings or intent here man, its a great bike, but you already know that    Smart asses like myself dont always translate properly in type, my apologies if I seemed other than that.  Single speed guys will do similar things, have a gear to ride to where your going and flop the chain when you get there. Interesting.  The chain ring set up, grips and pedals dont look..ummm..what is thought of as being correct, but a bike that clean? wow.  The racks and lights are worth quite a bit, as a whole package? I would think it would go for quite a bit on ebay or similar, hell Im not the biggest schwinn fan, but id give $500 for that quick!


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 18, 2016)

Very cool bike. I have a theory: while it was sitting in the shop, the owner sold the original rack and pedals for whatever reason and replaced with what they had on hand, and tried to remove the badge as well. I know the owner of my local bike shop will sell just about anything that's nailed down (at least to his regular customers anyway) for the right price. I have no idea on the dual chains, but its a very interesting set up. The chainring(s) don't look Schwinn to me.
Did anyone else notice the thing mounted to the handlebars, to the right of the stem? I can't tell what it is, just happened to notice it there.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 18, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> This bike is clearly "modified" with that chain set up... I don't know if the pedals are right or not, and don't really care, I'm only interested in figuring out what the deal is with the dual chain. (ya'll noticed the pedals, but did ya notice it's hanging upside down?for all we know, the shop owner put those pedals on when he installed the dual chain drive... who knows.. and who cares really.




Seems someone is wound a little tight.really sorry I pointed out that tiny tidbit.good luck with your search.
Insert (GEEZ) smiley,wink.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 18, 2016)

4 reflector rack, a set of pedals and a chain ring (>$200) that thing would be minty and stock appearing!  I can't believe the Schwinn lovers arent all over this..green, minty....I'd be all over it man for $500 or less man, I doubt youd ever find a nicer one...in fact if you dont want it Id like to know where that puppy is sitting


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

All good.. smart assess appreciated. ;o)

Jay81, good observation, I wondered about the block on the bars too... I hope to see the thing in person soon and get some questions answered. I'll take some better pix too.

My friend was fairly sure the dual chain deal is not factory Schwinn... he knows less about bikes than I do.. and I have no clue about bikes newer than about 1953. It's just so unusual I thought maybe someone here might have seen it before... neither of us ever have. If the badge or rack or pedals are wrong... again, not important, at least for the sake of this thread... hell, I'm surprised someone didn't post that the little string of foil stars laced along the bars, tank and rack aren't factory correct Schwinn either! We're really only trying to get info on the dual chain drive here... and get some possible opinions on value for this bike, set up like this? Of course value is another thorny issue.... it's not for sale, and it's really only worth what someone would pay for it, so the question really is what do you think this bike would bring on the open market?

Bikes are often valued less here on the CABE than on ebay, at bike meets, or auctions like Copake. I had a green Firestone Super Cruiser in OG paint I listed on ebay with a cat-ass high price and folks here insisted it wouldn't sell for more than 1/4 of my asking price... but it got snapped up for full pop. And proving it wasn't a fluke, I found another here on the cabe, and sold it for nearly the same. So think open market here, and max.. not what you'd _like_ to pay for it, we all have wishful thinking where bikes are concerned, but what the max it might bring at any given venue?

By the way, it's strictly NOT for sale... we're just two, bumbling old guys trying to get a read on the market for such a bike, and also trying to figure out that dag-nabbit dual chain dealie..... young whipper-snappers... get off my lawn! (Where's that dang emogee for tongue in cheek, joking, irony.. etc?)


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 18, 2016)

The crank arms look stock, I would assume someone had a couple chainrings and spacers and made that work.  I do wonder how well it would work without chewing up the chainguard.  I wouldn't think youd ever get a grand for it, but $500 would be a good price, so somewhere in there I would think.  Odds are whoever buys it would want it back to ummm..what the general consensus of stock is. Prices are funny, I agree. I hope you guys get the answers you seek.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

IslandSchwinn, your note was duly noted, and appreciated about the pedals... panties here are a little tight tonight for sure. ;o)


----------



## Gordon (Jul 18, 2016)

I sincerely hope we can figure out how this setup works because I believe I have one of those small chain rings and I could never figure out what it fit.


----------



## vincev (Jul 18, 2016)

Aerostrut said:


> You're negativism and divisiveness is disgusting.  You're nothing more than a troll.  I feel sorry for people like you.  Why don't you start an "Anything but Schwinn" forum and go away.  Take all the haters with you.  Anyone that "hates" an inanimate object has mental problems.  Sicko Dave would be a better handle for you.  Gary




I hate #2 pencils.I usually break them in two then chew off the erasers.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 18, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> My friend thinks it was an aftermarket option of some sort, not Schwinn issue; maybe someone ordered it and never picked it up as it came from the shop window this way.
> View attachment 340888




Think you need to back up a bit. "What does it do?' is the nut of the question here and obviously you've got to figure that out. What kind of hub and inners are on that thing? at best, because the front sprocket set appears fixed then unless it's just show. the hub needs to hold or release one of the cogs to switch speeds.

That chain ring set, doesn't look like anything I ebber seen by Schwinn but who knows, Who the heck made it?

How does it do that? too, kick back? what?

Additionally as for NOS, that head badge waz-sup-wit dat? And, why is the old dealer decal all yellowed up while the others are so white?

Ya gotta nick pick this thing to death to figure out waz-sup.

What identifying features are on that hub, writing or numbers stamped and brake arm info?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 18, 2016)

I think that someone put parts off a tandem on this bike for the fun of it. A conversation piece if you will.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2016)

I believe Paul de Vivie invented that two-speed drive in 1905.




can't find anything about how the hub differentiates the two chains, and the only thing I could find is you select the drive by hand.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2016)

here's Sheldon's bi-chain drive using a SA hub
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bichain-fixed-free.html


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2016)

vincev said:


> I hate #2 pencils.I usually break them in two then chew off the erasers.



Vincev,
If you boil the eraser for at least 2 hours, it’ll be tender & easier to chew.
Lately I tend to do this with tough meat as well. Not much flavor but
easier to chew!

bulldog1935,
Great images & info on the topic.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 18, 2016)

Someone needs to ride that bike and see what the deal is.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

It has to be some sort of kick-back deal as there is no cable or visible means of switching back and forth... the rear hub clearly has two cogs, maybe it automatically shifts high to low depending on how hard or fast you're pedaling... a two-speed automatic transmission as it were. I'm trying to get over to see it in person, and will post more pix when I do. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

Definitely want to figure this thing out 
If it's a 2 speed then it seems that each cog has to release from "drive" by some means...?
Neat thing @Balloonatic !


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Definitely want to figure this thing out
> If it's a 2 speed then it seems that each cog has to release from "drive" by some means...?
> Neat thing @Balloonatic ! View attachment 341466




Perhaps the gear change automatically based on the speed.

AUTOMATIX | SRAM

Two-speed bike without a gear shifter - Instructables


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes 2jakes, exactly what I'm saying above... could be automatic depending on pedal RPMs...

I just had another thought... what if it's simply a spare chain in case one breaks? Yeah, I know... stupid thought. It doesn't look hokey or home made to me though, looks like some sort of option designed to go on a bike.

I can't get a hold of my friend... called several times today.. as soon as I do I'm heading over there, and we'll take the dang thing down from the ceiling and figure it out. I'm nearly certain it's a two-speed of some sort, possibly a kick-back deal, or one that changes automatically with pressure, pedal RPM, or torque on the hub, maybe even centrifugal...

I will have a closer look at the hub and brake arm too to see how it's marked. It's driving me nuts speculating, I really want a closer look at it... I was sure some of the knowledgeable folks here would know what it is. And the mystery continues...


----------



## fattyre (Jul 19, 2016)

A couple of things that I wonder about-

I'd be interested what the tooth counts of all four sprockets are.  Than you can calculate the ratios.

Is the crank for a tandem?  Is the left crank arm close to the chainstay?  A normal crank would have to be shifted over to the drive side putting the left arm closer to the frame.  There also has to be a spacer between sprockets so the chains don't contact each other.

Was that chain guard modified?  Those guards fold back under and would totally interfere with the smaller sprockets chain line.

I don't believe its a functional two speed.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 19, 2016)

If the 2 sprockets in the back were fixed with each other the drive train would not turn because of the different gear ratios.  There must be some way the back sprockets turn free of each other.  Roger


----------



## bairdco (Jul 19, 2016)

Smallest bendix cog is a 14t, and largest is 22 (to my knowledge.)

Trying to get a tooth count from the pics is tough, but if the large chainring is a 44, and the small one is 28, that would give you an equal 2.0 ratio on both.

In theory, it should work.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 19, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> It has to be some sort of kick-back deal as there is no cable or visible means of switching back and forth... the rear hub clearly has two cogs, maybe it automatically shifts high to low depending on how hard or fast you're pedaling... a two-speed automatic transmission as it were. I'm trying to get over to see it in person, and will post more pix when I do. Thanks for all your comments.





Chain ring position has not changed. The outer ring is in the same alignment as would be a single ring. That means there's no spacer and the  inner ring is mounted on the inside of the outer ring and there's no center. The inner ring appears to be somewhere  around 3/16th spaced away from the out ring. And the Inner ring is only spaced 1/8th away from the drop bar. that sets the ring in an area that doesn't disturb the chain guard. The system to change cogs verses internal gears should be pretty simple.

And was thinking on the rear hub. it may be auto or, actually much more simpler than a kick-back because unlike any multiple speed drive it would not need as many smaller gears inside of it. It could have space for an auto and be smaller than normal or common multi-speed  hub too.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll bet you a dollar I'm right.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Smallest bendix cog is a 14t, and largest is 22 (to my knowledge.)
> 
> Trying to get a tooth count from the pics is tough, but if the large chainring is a 44, and the small one is 28, that would give you an equal 2.0 ratio on both.
> 
> In theory, it should work.




When I first posted I was thinking this same thing and posted my thought. But later deleted that when I thought it would be impossible since the two chains would have to cross each other.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

its a show piece.....not stock and non functional...why?! Anyones guess is as good as any?!


----------



## rickyd (Jul 19, 2016)

Just drive over there break in and ride the damn thing. I've been here three times today waiting on answers!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

I am no schwinn lover, but the lady has a super nice debutante, id love to have the thing, how about a phone number?  Id put it back stock and clock another his/hers pair to my collection....new chain ring, rear rack, and pedals, it would be golden!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry Dave, they reiterated to me several times before sending the pix the bike is strictly *not* for sale.... but if it ever comes available.. I'll sell it to a *true* Schwinn lover. 

rickyd - SO sorry for the _an....ti.....ci......pation_... I'm working on it and will update as soon as I can get over there and inspect that rear hub a little better or even better yet, ride the dang thing. I won't leave you hanging, I promise.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

RickyD saw it three times today evidently, I was hoping he would hook a brother up! If its strictly not for sale this all seems for nothing... To get inside the mind of the man who did this to that bike, that is why im here, "why the hell?!"


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2016)

Runnin' down a dream... workin' on a mystery...

OK, so I talked to the owner on the Panther III, and indeed he rode that bike one time, and it shifts as we suspected.... automatically with the pressure on the pedals! So it starts out in high gear, and as you pedal and pick up speed, it automatically shifts into a lower gear. When you brake, it shifts back to high gear again automatically. What a cool set up!

Apparently the hub and brake arm are marked, as is the crank, so it looks to be a legit, aftermarket set up by an outside company to Schwinn, not some hokey thing someone devised and threw on there. I will have to go over this weekend or early next week and we'll take it down from the ceiling and I'll get some photos of those parts. I'll also try to get better all around shots for ya'll.

He reiterated that the bike had been in that shop from new and was never sold, he is the first owner. I neglected to ask him exactly when he got it, but will when I see him so we'll have more info & context. I will also find out which town and what state the shop was, maybe some of you old timers will remember seeing it there since it seems it hung in the window from 1961 when it was new until he bought it. (I'm going by GTs58's date here.)

To address the comments that the pedals are the "wrong" pedals for a '61 Panther III and the rack is also apparently "wrong" (three reflector vs. four, do I have that right?) and the badge is somehow incorrect or altered... in the classic/vintage car world these types of changes or upgrades when determined to have been done at the factory or dealer are considered unique and often enhance the value vs. detract from it. (Think Mopar where certain features like the big brakes and hemi radiator were ordered and installed at the factory (or the dealer) on a non hemi car.) If this bike was never sold, and the first time it left the dealer it was in this configuration, it seems to me anyway, that makes it unique and more valuable, not less. In the car world, this bike would be considered "1 of 1". "Correctness" is often overrated, and uniqueness often makes something much more interesting, especially in this case where we have first hand testimony that it's how it left the dealer the very first time it was sold. 

This two-chain, two-speed set up is totally unique, and sets this bike apart from all the other Panther IIIs out there; add that to the rack and pedal changes made at the dealer before it left there the first time, and well, here sits a bike like no other. 

Thanks for all the comments... stay tuned for the brand and photos of the hub & crank markings. It will be very interesting to see who made this set up. I'm wondering why we have never seen it before.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2016)

From the owners description of how it shifts, I guess we can CAN the idea that the sprockets are matched for gearing and it's not just a double chain drive on a 2 speed automatic hub. Interesting. A centrifugal clutch set up maybe? 

If that bike sat in a shop for all those years, chances are someone in that shop was experimenting with the drivetrain components, and it could have possibly been a demo model for that particular (unknown) drivetrain set up.

The differences in the two carriers is at the back corners of the main support rods. The earlier version is rounded and the later is squared off. In the 1962 catalog you'll see both styles illustrated, Schwinn through out the years used the catalog pictures from the previous year(s) on many of the models.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2016)

Good observations, GT...  I don't think the owner will let me disassemble the rear hub to find out how it works, but I'm hoping he may let me ride it so I can report back to everyone on how it works at least. I also want to see the maker's mark so we know who produced it. Seems like a really cool, useful idea though.. a two-speed automatic... I'm surprised it didn't take off.

I collect vintage Japanese tin robots from the early 1950s. When we consider these were inexpensive (often sold for under $1) toys often called "Jap scrap" when I was a kid, they are now very highly prized collector items; some selling for over $80,000. I often have to remind collectors of the context of the times when they were produced. When assembling, if they ran out of a certain set of arms for instance, they would sometimes use arms from another robot toy.  Or, if they had parts left over, they would often use them up on the next year's model rather than throw them away. There are some pretty interesting "variations" in the robot collector world as a result.

It's quite possible this bike was made at the end of one model year run, or at the beginning of another, and they used the parts they had. Does it make it incorrect or wrong just because it doesn't match the catalog picture for that year bike? We have to remember bikes in the 50s and 60s had become more kid's toys; they were no longer the serious "machine" turn of the century bikes were that cost 6 month's salary and replaced your horse. In TOC advertising, it is often recommended you keep your machine in the house! It was an important and serious mode of transportation, not a kid's toy at all. 

This accounts for things like seeing prewar horn buttons on postwar bikes; in those days you didn't waste anything, manufacturers used up all the parts they could. Whether installed at the bike dealer or done at the factory, this is how that bike left the store when it was sold to the first owner, and in my mind it's correct and original. Does it match the catalog? Maybe not, but does that make this bike _less than_? Or less valuable? Certainly not... in my mind, as I said above, it makes it more valuable, unique and desirable.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 20, 2016)

Id like to know where this going,.....no way schwinn made this bike with those chain rings, rack, or pedals. 0% chance. It certainly makes it less valuable than a original, its not for sale to the OP or anyone else...whats the point here? Im more than curious.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 20, 2016)

Even with the owner's claim of a true two speed automatic shift, I don't believe it.

Fichtel and Sachs made an auto shifting two speed in the 60's but it never caught on, and had a single sprocket. Also had a large, finned hub shell. 

From the pics, the hub isn't finned on this bike.

With a two cog set-up, they would have to turn independent of each other, or it wouldn't pedal.

Other semi-interesting things I've noticed, the axle on the hub appears normal. Adding another cog and room for a chain, would probably add width to the hub, but I guess a longer axle coulda been used, or maybe it's been shifted over and the other side is hanging on by a thread (literally.)

The crank on the left side of the bottom bracket shows no extra threads, and a sprocket is not much wider than the big washers used to get a correct chainline, so the stock crank could be used, as long as the left side doesn't hit the frame. Ashtabula cranks have a pretty wide stance, so it'd probably clear no problem.

And the smaller front sprocket is probably off a 16" Schwinn. The Pixie II used a 28t solid sprocket, so a Schwinn shop would probably have one laying around.

Until I see this thing ridden, or at least pedaled (and braked,) I'm still thinking it's a matching ratio'd single speed.

Unless some mad genius invented something in an obscure little schwinn shop and kept it under wraps for 40-50 years, I can't see any other way it would work.


----------



## rickyd (Jul 20, 2016)

Throwing this out there, I have it as a four speed with an auto two speed hub and a centrifugal clutch somewhere to change sprockets.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Good observations, GT...  I don't think the owner will let me disassemble the rear hub to find out how it works, but I'm hoping he may let me ride it so I can report back to everyone on how it works at least. I also want to see the maker's mark so we know who produced it. *Seems like a really cool, useful idea though.. a two-speed automatic... I'm surprised it didn't take off. */QUOTE]
> 
> .





A two speed automatic was a very popular and already used idea. Some call it the Bendix two speed kickback, and it came without all the other added on parts.
I blew up one of the pictures and it looks like the large rear sprocket is somewhat incorporated in the hub shell. At least that's what it looks like. Can't wait till we finish the book on this one


----------



## bairdco (Jul 20, 2016)

Going deeper on speculation, or at least how to make something similar, you could make a fixie clown bike by somehow attaching a freewheel on backwards to the existing cog.

Then find an "un-brake," that was used in the early days of bmx freestyle to convert a coaster into a freewheel. (You could also modify a coasterbrake to do the same thing.)

Then, as you pedal forward, the smaller sprocket freewheels and you go forward.

Pedal backwards and you go backwards, and the larger sprocket freewheels.

Goofy and stupid, but it'd work. I think.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 21, 2016)

What Balloonatic is describing sounds like an aftermarket invention that never took off.  There is bound to be a way to do it with a sprung clutch, similar to the current SRAM automatic choosing between inner and annular drive shafts, letting the disengaged shaft freewheel.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Read thru all of this... difference between Bendix Automatic single drive sprocket and this two sprocket rear end is that the Bendix used Sun and Planetary gear set. A sliding rear sprocket was in play in the 30s when when the suicide shifter was in vogue; that, had an internal drive change.  As an old fart looses strength with age; [me], I'm concerned that you start out in a High gear [hard pump and max speed] and the shift re-gresses you to a lower gear [easy pump but slower speed out-put] as you PROGRESS??? We need names of manufacture for rear Hub and off brake arm... Those we can Google.

GT58 gave you some good knowledge... Your plastic starburst badge is just plain broken; and, he has good eyes to spot it under the dual lamps.

I too want to know the function of the 'Beam Clamp' attached to handle bars...

HERE's why the later reflector pedals were installed... [similar to, and maybe even a Ralph Nader thing] In the mid 1970s, safety laws were enacted that REQUIRED bicycle shops to cease sales of pedals without reflectors; and, new bicycles yet undelivered @ a certain date had to have pedals with reflectors. pappy


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't cross this stuff out... And, I work long and hard to peck it out! Appears I'm over my letter quota for this month; or, I said something politically incorrect and horribly offensive! Forgive me , PLEASE.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

You said nothing offensive juanitasmith13, at least to me, your comments are appreciated, and your analysis on the pedals makes perfect sense. It's quite possible the shop updated the pedals as the bike was unsold stock and if they sold it they wanted to be in compliance... or maybe the shop owner simply liked the reflector pedals and put them on there. Same with the rack, it was his product to sell and set up as he pleased. We'll never know _*why*_ the bike has those pedals or rack or two-speed chain set up, we only know that it came from an authorized Schwinn dealer that way. 

GTs58; a Bendix two-speed kick back is similar, but is *not* automatic as this two-chain set up appears to be; the Bendix requires you to manually kick the crank backwards in order to change gears. As I understood the owner, this bike changes from high to low gear _automatically_ without the rider having to do anything, except pedal as you normally would, and downshifts back to high gear when you brake/stop. That's like comparing how wristwatches were manually wound when the idea for self-winding watches appeared... before the self-winding or "automatic" wrist watch came out, the user had to manually wind his watch everyday. Before this automatic shifting two-speed, you had to _manually_ kick back the Bendix. Big difference.



CrazyDave said:


> i.d. like to know where this going,.....no way schwinn made this bike with those chain rings, rack, or pedals. 0% chance. It certainly makes it less valuable than a original, its not for sale to the OP or anyone else...whats the point here? Im more than curious.




If you were paying attention you'd see there have been no claims whatsoever that Schwinn made those chain rings or set up... in fact just the opposite. Both the owner and I are certain it's an aftermarket accessory. The whole reason for this post is to share this oddity with the CABE community and see if anyone has any insight on it because we have no clue. I will get over there soon and gather more information, but presented the info I had in hopes someone might recognize this unusual set up. The point here, CrazyDave, is quite simple - to share something interesting and unique with other vintage bike enthusiasts, and gain their insight in hopes of understanding it better. By sharing unique things and information, now you know it exists, and maybe you will find one yourself someday. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I have tried to make my opinion clear here that to me, since this bike came from an authorized Schwinn dealer with what many seem to be saying are "incorrect" rack, pedals and damaged/altered head badge (and this very unusual two-chain gear set up) that those variations make this bike unique and more valuable rather than less. It's contrary to say these features make the bike less valuable and appealing, yet say you'd love to know where it is so you can buy it. 

I'm strictly presenting facts I have gathered here to share and enlighten, and possibly gain insight. 



bairdco said:


> Even with the owner's claim of a true two speed automatic shift, I don't believe it.




You are welcome to reject facts, that's your right, but it doesn't advance the conversation, it only stops it in its tracks.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> f you were paying attention you'd see there have been no claims whatsoever that Schwinn made those chain rings or set up... in fact just the opposite. Both the owner and I are certain it's an aftermarket accessory. The whole reason for this post is to share this oddity with the CABE community and see if anyone has any insight on it because we have no clue. I will get over there soon and gather more information, but presented the info I had in hopes someone might recognize this unusual set up. The point here, CrazyDave, is quite simple - to share something interesting and unique with other vintage bike enthusiasts, and gain their insight in hopes of understanding it better. By sharing unique things and information, now you know it exists, and maybe you will find one yourself someday.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I have tried to make my opinion clear here that to me, since this bike came from an authorized Schwinn dealer with what many seem to be saying are "incorrect" rack, pedals and damaged/altered head badge (and this very unusual two-chain gear set up) that those variations make this bike unique and more valuable rather than less. It's contrary to say these features make the bike less valuable and appealing, yet say you'd love to know where it is so you can buy it.




Kudos!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 21, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Kudos!




I agree.
It’s refreshing to read a reply that has it’s own point of view & yet remain positive.

Thanks, Balloonatic,


----------



## bairdco (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm being positive!  I just wanna know wtf is up with the rwo chains! 

Who cares if it has a different rack, busted headbadge,  and a weird block mount on the bars (which also has no bottom clamp to hold it on.)

I just wanna know how this friggen bike rides. ..!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

The guy told me his first hand experience riding the bike... and I have no reason to doubt what he said:



Balloonatic said:


> OK, so I talked to the owner on the Panther III, and indeed he rode that bike one time, and it shifts as we suspected.... automatically with the pressure on the pedals! So it starts out in high gear, and as you pedal and pick up speed, it automatically shifts into a lower gear. When you brake, it shifts back to high gear again automatically. What a cool set up!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

Hopefully when I see it in person this weekend or early next week, I'll get a chance to ride it myself and report back here. From what he said there seems to be a simple apparatus inside the hub that with pressure (or achievement of a certain RPM) switches back and forth between the two rear cogs. Just from the photos the ratio between the outside and inside gear sets seems pretty great, so maybe it's like starting off in "granny" gear and pretty quickly switches into low... sort of like a 60s Ford two-speed automatic transmission, or the Chevy cast iron 2 speed powerglide... but we just won't know until I get to see it in person.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 21, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Hopefully when I see it in person this weekend or early next week, I'll get a chance to ride it myself and report back here. From what he said there seems to be a simple apparatus inside the hub that with pressure (or achievement of a certain RPM) switches back and forth between the two rear cogs. Just from the photos the ratio between the outside and inside gear sets seems pretty great, so maybe it's like starting off in "granny" gear and pretty quickly switches into low... sort of like a 60s Ford two-speed automatic transmission, or the Chevy cast iron 2 speed powerglide... but we just won't know until I get to see it in person.



So it has a hydraulic pump, this keeps getting more idiotic..........have you ever even seen the insides of a automatic transmission?! I wont get to see the end of this story, thank god for the ignore button.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

@CrazyDave.... Dude!! You really need to start reading posts more carefully before responding or reacting.... I said from looking at the gear ratios, riding this bike _might_ be like how a two-speed automatic Ford or Chevy automatic transmission shifts; spending a very short time in high gear before switching to low... I did *NOT AT ALL* even intimate (please look that word up before responding; in this context it means to* imply* or *suggest*) in the least that the hub on this bike has a hydraulic pump! How on earth did you extrapolate from what I wrote that the rear hub has a hydraulic pump?? (Please look up extrapolate too before responding, or reacting... it does not mean what you think it does.)

Sorry if I assumed folks here might know how a 1960s Ford or Chevy two-speed automatic drives... I tried to describe it for those who don't, but I guess it's like trying to describe using a dial telephone to someone in their twenties who only knows cell phones... sorry for my assumption.

I cannot believe I've been drawn-in with that non-sequitur.... and dignified it with a response no less.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 21, 2016)

*It’s not, “Dude”....It’s CrazyDave! 

And you know what happens when you assume? 


Sorry....I just got my distemper shots & tomorrow I get tested for rabies. 

*
*I think I’ll go to the "Babes & Bicycle” thread to cool off.*

*Wait...is that an “oxymoron” ????
Cheers! *


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm right there with you 2jakes... I'm off to "Babes & Bicycles" to cool off... er, heat up as it were. Oxymoron there... and just plain moron elsewhere. 

Reminds me why I stayed away from the CABE for so long... it can be positively exhausting... maybe it's time for another year long break and spend my time more productively.... like actually riding a bicycle rather than slogging through drivel about them here..

Yup, it's a full moon tonight for sure.... I can tell, my tolerance is at critical mass. Is there an emogee that's slitting its throat? If not, there should be.

Where'd you get that distemper shot? I'm due for one... and maybe parvo too... foaming at the mouth a little tonight.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 22, 2016)

^^^^^
Don’t let it get to you.
Think of the positive ones that are here. They’re the ones that matter.
Everyone else can go “ride a bike”.
But as you know, it’s not easy.
And sometimes it’s best to get away for awhile.
Just don’t make it too long.

You don’t want to get me upset!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

Ah you're right...  where's that ignore button? Thanks for the pep talk...  it's nearly 1:30 am here in So Cal. I'm headed out to the garage/shop to work for a bit, it's too hot to sleep, it's still in the high 70s here...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2016)

With the Bendix 2 speed kickback being popular at the time , It is interesting that someone came up with what they thought was a better idea. I am a big fan of the Bendix because it makes heavy bikes more enjoyable to ride. The complexity and added weight of the 2 chain system cancels out the advantage in my opinion. None the less, it is very interesting from a collector standpoint. How does it work? What is inside the hub? How does it know how to shift? Why have we never heard of it before? This is fun stuff for collectors like us. BTW, I have 2 original Panther 3's with the "incorrect" rear rack. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 22, 2016)

I just stumbled upon this thread and now I'm anxiously awaiting the answer! I'm hooked. Very intriguing.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2016)

wrongway said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread and now I'm anxiously awaiting the answer! I'm hooked. Very intriguing.




Exactly.

I've searched and have found nothing about this drivetrain and I'm also very interested in details.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 22, 2016)

That's why I'm still hanging out on this thread. I've gone over every possible way this could work as a two speed, and I'm totally baffled. 

I could probably make a two chain bike, or three, maybe four, using a multiple gear, ten speed type set-up with  a matching ratio freewheel, but it'd still be a single speed. 

So please don't take a hiatus until we figure this damn thing out...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

OK, I'll stay on the case 'till we figure it out, it wouldn't be right to keep you fine folks hanging after all this.  Hopefully I will get there this weekend or early next week and gather more info and actually ride the thing. Stay tuned.

Sorry for the War & Peace length post here, but stay with me... I'm going somewhere with this.



bikecrazy said:


> The complexity and added weight of the 2 chain system cancels out the advantage in my opinion.




I thought the same initially, but really we're only talking the addition of a small, rear cog, a small extra chain ring in front, and the shorter addl. chain.. so likely under 2 lbs. added. The bike is also a middleweight so surely weighs several pounds less than your standard B6, Panther, or heavy weight balloon tire bike, and that surely compensates for any increase in weight from the unit, so I'm thinking weight was not a factor in this not becoming a popular gear shifting option for bicycles.

The big improvement in this set up is not having to do anything but pedal to start off in high gear with easy pedaling, then slip effortlessly into low... for an old fart like me, that's pretty dang useful and cool considering most cruisers were single speed back then. The Bendix two-speed kick back is a great idea, but in practice was always so clunky to me. For changing gears on vintage bikes, I always favored the New Departure two-speed... much more smooth and you can keep pedaling while changing gears rather than have to stop pedaling and kick backwards, but the ND requires a shifter mounted somewhere convenient, cables, and that plunger/knuckle on the rear axle that sticks out and is exposed; I'm always worried about it catching on something, or getting damaged if the bike goes over.

I'm thinking the reason this never took off is two-fold; 1) the addition of a second chain, rear hub and addl. front chain wheel meant quite a bit of labor - by comparison, the New Departure two-speed seems easier to install, it went right in a conventional ND rear hub, and you didn't have to mess with disassembling the bottom bracket crank & chain ring. One could remove the ND easily and replace it with the conventional guts & cog and be right back to normal. And the Bendix kick back was a matter of simply lacing it into the rim, but this deal required more labor and parts.

And much more importantly, reason 2) like with many advancements, after its invention, it was quickly superseded by derailleurs and multiple rear sprocket set-ups, so it became obsolete very quickly after its introduction. GTs58 puts this Panther III at 1961. In 1964 Suntour introduced it's slant-parallelogram derailleur, and more by Shimano, Simplex and others quickly followed. This two-chain set up was likely outdated before it even hit the market.

This scenario can be seen over and over in other types of mechanical advancements, especially in the 1960s. For example, many major watch companies came together to invent the automatic/self-winding chronograph watch (it wound itself by just the movement of the wrist). All chronographs previous to this were _manually_ wound each day before you wore it, and when it wore down, stopped telling time, so had to be wound and reset almost everyday. It was a herculean effort, requiring the minds and efforts of many, and in order to be accomplished it required several major competing companies to work together to develop the technology. It was so advanced that the first automatic chronograph movement was designed with the crown (the knob to wind a watch) placed on the _left_ side of the case to indicate to users that it was no longer necessary to wind or set their watch daily, removing it from the traditional location on the right side. (Many companies were able to market this movement because they all came together to invent it; the square cased Heuer Monaco chronograph that Steve McQueen wore in the movie Le Mans is the most well known, iconic example, but versions of it were also produced by Breitling and Hamilton.)

Once the "chronomatic" watch came out, it was almost immediately superseded by Quartz technology, rendering that very expensive, new technology instantly obsolete. It's very likely the same happened with this gear set up... a great idea and in practice useful, but quickly outdated by the advent of multiple sprocket derailleurs with a single chain, offering many gear ratios, and instant shifting.

Before we had gearing with bicycles in the 1800s, the problem was solved by making the front wheel of a fixed pedal bicycle huge to attain a ratio that got you somewhere, rather than pedaling like mad to move only a few feet; thus the high-wheeler was born. It lasted from about 1870 to 1890... it was in use for so long it was called the "ordinary". (By the way, the high wheeler itself superseded an earlier  technology.. THE HORSE!)

When technology became available to make a chain strong enough to propel a smaller rear wheel, the "safety" bike was born, and the high-wheeler instantly became obsolete. The advancement of technology made something common and ordinary instantly obsolete.... and exponentially safer! No more headers from 5 ft. off the ground.. the "safety" bike that put the dinosaur we know as the high-wheeler to bed forever, is now the standard we know and love, and is still in use today.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2016)

in order for it to work, the two drive cogs have to be clutched so that one is engaged and the other isn't (logically a spring and pawl clutch)


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

may I just add for the sake of all nit pickers,when you refer to the gears changing,the proper sequence would be from LOW to HIGH,and then back to LOW when you stop.all this only matters if it actually shifts automatically,which has yet to be determined.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 22, 2016)

Mattatuck Centromatic, a bit of obscurity from my pile. For even more obscure junk, go to my site, Cycle Smithy, under the Museum link are bikes on display although the really fun stuff are Frank's Notes, 1890's Schwinn Photos, Schwinn goes to war and more. Enjoy, Mark.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 342678 View attachment 342679 View attachment 342680 View attachment 342682 View attachment 342683 View attachment 342684 Mattatuck Centromatic, a bit of obscurity from my pile. For even more obscure junk, go to my site, Cycle Smithy, under the Museum link are bikes on display although the really fun stuff are Frank's Notes, 1890's Schwinn Photos, Schwinn goes to war and more. Enjoy, Mark.




Thank God someone finally nailed it down.let the party begin.YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

DING-DING-DING!!!!!!! Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!

@Mark Mattei, THANK YOU for solving this mystery! I was stumped nobody on this board had any info on this set up, but now thanks to Mark, we know the answer! 

Wish I had some sort of prize for you, but the satisfaction of solving the mystery will have to be enough. 

Great work!!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 22, 2016)

Well there you go! Very cool Mark! 

Thanks for starting this one Balloonatic, very cool topic and a great read.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2016)

Suck on THAT CrazyDave!!!!


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is just an observation and theory.
If this bike was hung in a window as a display it's very possible that the bike was not fully assembled. Ie why the pedals and rack was added with what someone thought was the correct year parts. when the bike was eventually pulled down out of the window and made into a complete rideable bike 35 years later. And by then the parts that were never put on the bike and had been put away in a safe location could not be found.
One never knows. But even today display bikes usually don't have everything bolted on or even tightened up.
Just a thought but when I read that the bike was a display bike and some of the parts were not correct that is the first thing that popped into my small brain.
JKent


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

now to find out exactly what is in the conversion cog.I tried to look up that patent number and got something totally different.maybe someone with some computer and internet know how can get us a diagram of the inner workings of the cog in question.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

Poor CrazyDave... maybe he should change the adjective in front of his name... Jeez! After this experience I have to be careful what I suggest... *I'M ONLY JOKING HERE!! *

Ya'll have a very fine weekend... get out there and ride your bike!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 22, 2016)

Yoinks! On to the next mystery, scooby...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2016)

That was quite an ordeal! I think we need to submit a damage report. Anybody missing?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 22, 2016)

Now let's see your bud and that bike on the next Foothill Flyers ride so we can all goof on it in person


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

I will still likely go see the bike in person next week and try to get to ride it, and get better photos and post here....  so people can pick it apart. 

Now that the dual chain set up is solved, I'm curious about why folks think the rack is incorrect for this model? The pedals seem like a no-brainer, maybe the shop owner liked the yellow reflectors against the green bike and put them on.... pedals, grips, tires and seats get changed quite often on bikes, even from new, so no mystery there. Any subsequent owner can easily change them to what is shown in the catalog if they please. (And *NO* CrazyDave, let me be perfectly clear: I am NOT saying they were changed _on this bike_, only that often on bicycles _in general_, those parts get replaced, or swapped out.)

The badge is easily explained as well... from the posts here I've learned it's plastic and is either broken or altered. No big shock considering it's 55 years old.... and plastic! If that's the only damage after 55 years, I'd say that's pretty remarkable.

But the rack is a different story... someone else here mentioned owning or seeing this same rack on another Panther III, suggesting to me that some may be jumping to conclusions that this rack is "wrong" for this bike. I cannot find the post where that was mentioned unfortunately. 

If you think the rack that is on this Panther III is incorrect, please post why you think so, and please try to back it up with some evidence and logic? Just because most are seen with another rack does not mean this rack is "wrong" or "incorrect" for the model. As with many different genres of vintage collectibles, there are often variations from the factory that many perceive as "wrong" but in fact are simply, well factory variations from the norm. It doesn't indicate at all (to me anyway) that it's been changed, only that for whatever reason this bike was set up that way. 

I would like to be able to tell the owner of this bike that not only have we solved the mystery of his dual chain set up, but confirm whether the bike could conceivably have been produced with the rack it has on it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

If I can convince him to let me borrow it, I will surely bring it to the next foothill flyers ride. I doubt he will want to ride it himself, he likely hasn't ridden any bike in a decade or more. 

In the original post, my second query after who has any info to share on the dual chain drive was what value would you place on this bike as set up in the photos? 

Again, the bike is strictly NOT FOR SALE, so I am not soliciting offers, but not having any experience with 1960s middle weight Schwinns, especially in this original paint condition, I'm wondering what a general value would be. Please think in terms of if you owned this bike and were thinking of selling it, how much would your asking price be? Take into consideration sales you have seen on ebay, at Copake, or at bike meets. 

When trying to determine the value of your house, you look for comparable houses that have sold recently, but I cannot find any comps to this bike. In home appraisal, when the appraiser has no comps, he finds the closest he can and adds or subtracts based on features he sees as valuable... or detracting from value... so step outside the buyer's position, and put aside what you would like to buy the bike for, and try to be objective, I'm curious what you all think for max value this bike could achieve as it sits.  

We already know @CrazyDave has said he would snap it up in a second for $500, but who wouldn't really? I'm more interested in knowing where you would price it if you were selling it?

Freqman1 & Catfish, you two seem to be out there a lot... how would you price this bike if you owned it?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

I think he was referring to the bends on the rack.first picture is an early style on my 61  and the second is on a 62.the change of styles happened somewhere in there as far as I know.don't know specifics on that.the later rack I'm showing isn't a reflector type,but shares the same bends at the rear.also,the year determination was probably due to the one year only 61 stem on the bike.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Island Schwinn! (By the way, I used to love going to the Alameda swapmeet back in the day, do you ever find bike stuff there? I don't get up there anymore since my wife moved down from the bay area.)

Well, here's another mystery to solve then... this bike appears to have the later, squared off bends, but also has the rubber tipped reflectors! It appears to be a combination of both racks?!!

I will of course confirm and take close up photos when I see the bike in person, but I blew up the one photo I have and it appears the rack on this bike has BOTH the reflectors AND the squared off bends at the back...

'Splain that, Lucy?!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

I realize I didn't post this photo originally... rubber tipped reflectors appear to be present. And ya'll thought the mystery of this bike was solved... NOT.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Thanks Island Schwinn! (By the way, I used to love going to the Alameda swapmeet back in the day, do you ever find bike stuff there? I don't get up there anymore since my wife moved down from the bay area.)
> 
> Well, here's another mystery to solve then... this bike appears to have the later, squared off bends, but also has the rubber tipped reflectors! It appears to be a combination of both racks?!!
> 
> ...



the second rack I pictured came with or without reflectors.this is the cheaper one.I don't have a square end 4 reflector rack accessible right now.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 22, 2016)

Island Schwinn is telling you, true, the general con-census; 1961 rack is this [rounded]; 1962 rack is the other [square]. Both with reflectors available.... there are other varieties this type Schwinn rack. A look at catalogs on the  web Schwinn Cruisers site shows the ROUND one for both 1961 and 1962 on Panther III. Some lower priced bike have the squared off rack [1962]; but w/o reflectors. the later picture of friends bike showing reflectors and squared off tail .... is a rack for later models.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 22, 2016)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 342678 View attachment 342679 View attachment 342680 View attachment 342682 View attachment 342683 View attachment 342684 Mattatuck Centromatic, a bit of obscurity from my pile. For even more obscure junk, go to my site, Cycle Smithy, under the Museum link are bikes on display although the really fun stuff are Frank's Notes, 1890's Schwinn Photos, Schwinn goes to war and more. Enjoy, Mark.




Soon to be in the wanted section.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

OK, but who's to say this Panther III is not a 62 model then?? What else differentiates a 61 Panther III from a 1962 besides the rack? "General consensus" is not good enough for me, not when we're talking only one model year difference... it's ridiculous to say that rack is "wrong" for that reason alone.

Isn't it _reasonable_ to say this bike may be correct with the rack it has on it? Are we only going by catalog images here to say what's correct and what's not? Because we all know (or should know anyway) that factories often sent out product that differed, sometimes greatly, from the catalog.. it's quite common actually.

I'm struggling to figure out why folks are saying this bike with this wrack is "wrong", and so far nobody can give me a logical reason and back it up with some sort of proof.

Again, this is a bicycle intended essentially as a kid's toy, it's not a vintage Chevrolet Corvette and we're not the NCRS judging a car at a national car show.. they are so ridiculously anal about what are "correct", "factory" parts and what are not... I can't for the life of me figure out why an authorized Schwinn dealer would swap out the rack on this bike. According to the owner, this bike was hanging in the window of that shop as far back as he can remember, and was set up just as you see it, with the Centromatic accessory, rack, pedals etc, just as photographed in this post.... OK, maybe minus the foil stars it's decorated with... 

To make a claim that the rack on this bike is somehow wrong or incorrect should require some proof or back up, or logic behind it, and so far I'm not seeing that. I often hear claims like that about bikes only to later hear folks pop up who say their bike was set up the same way... so isn't it _possible_ this bike came from the factory this way?? If it's _unequivocal_ that this rack is incorrect for this bike, can somebody please put together a logical, cohesive argument for why, besides "well, that's how it appears in the catalog..."?

It's unconscionable to me that people pedantically, and unequivocally make a statement like "that bike has the _wrong_ wrack".... without any back up or logic. Wouldn't it be so much more Socratic to say "it's interesting that bike has the later rack when it's not shown that way in the catalog, wonder why".... I just get frustrated when people make decisive, authoritative statements like that and don't take the time to illustrate why.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> I realize I didn't post this photo originally... rubber tipped reflectors appear to be present. And ya'll thought the mystery of this bike was solved... NOT.
> 
> View attachment 342793




Schwinn had *three versions* of that wire rack not considering the small change in model years. 61/earlier and then the 62-later issue were only different in the rear bends on the main rods. There is a four reflector, a two reflector and a no reflector version. The only noticeable thing that changed in the years were the bends. If you want to verify what is what, a serial number would surely help, even thought the SN doesn't actually tell you when the bike was actually built. It's very possible that squared off carrier is correct if the bike has an Oct. or early Nov 1961 SN with the bike being built as late 61 model equipped the newly styled next years carrier. This component change happened on the late1958 Jag and Corvette front rack when they were built with the new 1959 double hinged carrier,

Please read my first post on the value and the carrier. Post #6, and the last paragraph in Post #44


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

another indicator of it being a 61 is the one year only 61 stem.notice the position of the pinchbolt.up higher versus the straight up and down angle of others.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2016)

It is so interesting how technical people are regarding these racks on the Panther 3 s. The truth is if Schwinn had leftover racks in inventory do you think they scrapped them. Of course not, they put them on bikes and shipped them. My background is auto restoration, and I can tell you that for every situation, there is an exception.


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

One could argue either way. You asked for LOGICAL Reason, I think you have been given more than a few LOGICAL reasons.
As far as proof.... Well it seems like the only proof that will suite you is the person to come forward that built this bike in 1961-1962.
I believe it has been said already that the original factory Schwinn brochures show both racks. 
Could it be wrong? Sure.  Could it be right? Absolutely.
Take it as you may. You said yourself, " it's not a vintage Chevrolet Corvette and we're not the NCRS judging a car at a national car show.."
I don't see it making or breaking the bike either way.
Do you want proof of the value of the bike as well?
Your on a generally open public forum with a couple thousand other people. I'm sure if you ask every single person here what they THOUGHT the bike was worth, You'd probably get a couple thousand different answers. 
To me personally the bike isn't worth $200
It's just not my thing.
The last and only middle wieght bike I had was a really clean Coppertone 1962  panther deluxe and it took me 3 months to sell it for $125 that was $25 more than I gave for it.
It's not a Bluebird or a Shelby Air Flow, fFying Merkle, Indian, Harley Davidson. 
I do believe the general concensus has also been that $1000.00 was too much for the bike.
So you know have a high and low $500-$1,000
That bike with out the 2 speed setup. is a $400
That bike with the 2 speed setup $650
And I think you would still have to find that right person looking for it.
Rare dosen't aleways mean valuable.
JKent


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2016)

The headlights on that bike will bring $250 plus on eBay alone so take it from there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> It is so interesting how technical people are regarding these racks on the Panther 3 s. The truth is if Schwinn had leftover racks in inventory do you think they scrapped them. Of course not, they put them on bikes and shipped them. My background is auto restoration, and I can tell you that for every situation, there is an exception.




One has to be technical in doing a correct auto or bike restoration. Details, details, details. Did the early 58 Corvettes have a right or left hand hood support. That little detail drove me to drinking until I realized the car I was finishing came with the right hand support and all the brackets for the genny were wrong because the new hood support hit them, and the hood wouldn't close. Little technicality.


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> The headlights on that bike will bring $250 plus on eBay alone so take it from there.




Well any bike is worth more in peices....... Just ask  morti2000john
JKent


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2016)

jkent said:


> Well any bike is worth more in peices....... Just ask  morti2000john
> JKent




Oh,the indignities.
This is a respectable thread.the mere mention of what's his face is chilling.


----------



## rickyd (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Mark. I still want it to be a kickback 4 speed.


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey I'm just stating the obvious.
But the thread starts taking a slow turn for the worse when someone starts demanding proof of the way something was manufactured over 60 years ago.
It's one thing to ask but thats taking it to a whole nother level.
I mean we are all on here for the joy and love of old bicycles. Not to be investigators, appraisers, and  examiner. 
You know there are people out there that do get paid to do that job.
JKent


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

I have been moded, my apologies.  GTs58, I wasn't really referencing your particular comments on the rack, your comments are measured and logical, I just kept hearing about the dang rack from other, less reasonable sources, and have heard comments like it before about other items in my experience and could never understand those types of polar statements. You are correct about being technical in restorations, it's important to be as correct as possible, and the details are very important... this, of course is not someone's restoration, it's simply a bike bought for the first time from a Schwinn dealer; when something is said enough times, whether it's true or not, it sometimes sticks. I just don't want my friend's bike to be stigmatized that it has the "wrong" rack or other parts, that's all. For better or worse, and whether he ever sells it or not, this discussion is part of that bike's provenance now. Provenance to an existing piece is as important as detail is to a restored one.

@jkent, you are also right. I guess proof wasn't really the right word; I don't know this vintage of bikes in the least, and nobody was telling me how they know the things they were saying to be true. I was hoping to be educated... show me some catalog photos or post your example and say why it should have a different rack.... GT actually said early on in his post it's possible it could have come that way from the factory, but I missed it and kept hearing from others mumblings about the dang rack being wrong.. again, I'm moded and apologize.



jkent said:


> any bike is worth more in peices......




Sadly, this is very true these days. I restored antique carousels (merry go rounds) all over the country for 30 years and the same was true with them. For many years people parted out complete, original rides, all the way down to the rounding boards, panels, and even floor sections. The wooden horses sold individually brought exponentially more money than a complete carousel for decades until collectors and historians realized that complete, original rides were disappearing at an alarming rate. Suddenly, complete, original rides became worth much more than individual parts. The paradigm finally shifted, and the race was on to save and own complete rides. 

The conundrum with nice, orig. bikes being parted out is the parts often give new life to several other incomplete bikes, thus putting more bikes back together. At some point, the scales will tip, and folks will realize they are destroying things that cannot be recreated... then and only then will people stop supporting the parting out of orig bikes. As with most things, money is the driver. If you could get more for a complete, orig. bike as a whole than parting one out, you wouldn't see people doing it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> It is so interesting how technical people are regarding these racks on the Panther 3 s. The truth is if Schwinn had leftover racks in inventory do you think they scrapped them. Of course not, they put them on bikes and shipped them. My background is auto restoration, and I can tell you that for every situation, there is an exception.




@bikecrazy, thank you so much for your comment. That's all I was really looking for... corroboration that it's entirely possible this bike left the factory this way and it's not necessarily incorrect, just a variation from the norm.

Sorry if I got a little too emotionally involved here....


----------



## bairdco (Jul 22, 2016)

I didn't really notice the bike, all schwinn cantis look the same to me. Weird that schwinn (or anyone else) would make a tank bike with the wrong size tank. 

All I cared about is the goofy, pant leg chopping two speed.


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm not dissing the bike at all. The 2 speed is what makes it unusual. 
Other than that it's a normal but very clean and complete Schwinn Panther 3
they probably produced 100,000 of them 
And when I said what I said about the theory of why the parts could be wrong was because of the previous comments.
I don't really see it adding OR subtracting from the value of the bike. To my untrained eyes it looks to be all correct or at the very best all period correct. So with a bike of this vintage, I don't see it making that much of a difference.
Some people feel obligated to tear into every bike that pops up. (again Not pointing any fingers) so please don't jump my case about that but we all know it to be true.
Some times you just have to roll with the punches.
LOL other times it's best to swing back.
I appoligize if I over stepped, Not trying to fuel the flame just trying to put an end to the bickering.
Lets all go work on some bikes and get ready to ride them tomorrow.
It puts smiles on everyones face.
Ride on.
JKent


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2016)

I can't believe that just an enclosed freewheel type sprocket can do the shifting like mentioned. I was 100% self convinced that there was a special hub for this 2 speed set up.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments, I appreciate that you actually gave it some thought, and were genuinely interested in the outcome. @jkent, I know you weren't dissing, I appreciate your posts. GT and others, you too, it was fun sussing it out and hearing your opinions. Thanks for playing.



jkent said:


> Lets all go work on some bikes and get ready to ride them tomorrow.
> It puts smiles on everyones face.




I'll second that for sure!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2016)

You could always just take the rack off and end the controversy. 

And since the two speed isn't an original schwinn approved accessory,  take that off as well, and send it to me.

You can keep the foil stars and the hub shiner, though.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 23, 2016)

Here's the correct Patent  claim  diagram and text below the diagrams
March 19, 1963 R. w. ISEMAN GEAR MECHANISM FOR BICYCLES AND THE LIKE 2 Sheets-Sheet 1. Filed March 7. 1960 ATTORNEYS March 19, 1963 R. w. ISEMAN 3,081,641

The nuts of its operation is:* "by centrifugal force generated upon rotation of the traction wheel,"*

It says that you began with the small chain ring and as the bearings and traction wheel spins it lets go of the  outside cog  so you continue with the inner cog and larger chain ring. .


:











Description (OCR text may contain errors)
March 19, 1963 R. w. ISEMAN GEAR cmmcmc MECHANISM FOR BICYCLES AND THE LIKE 2 Sheets-Sheet 1.

Filed March 7. 1960 ATTORNEYS March 19, 1963 R. w. ISEMAN 3,081,641

GEAR CHANGING MECHANISM FOR BICYCLES AND THE LIKE Filed March 7, 1960 2 Sheets-Sheet 2 INVENTOR Richard Wbaman,

Q ATTORNEYS United States Patent 3,031,641 GEAR CHANGING MECHANISM FOR BICYCLES AND THE LIKE Richard W. Iseman, 1110 Main St, Bufialo, N.Y. Filed Mar. 7, 1960, Ser. No. 13,005 12 Claims. ((11. 74-417) This invention relates to a new and useful drive mechanism for bicycles and the like.

In my Patent 2,690,083, granted September 28, 1954, I disclosed a multi-gear drive arrangement automatically responsive to different speeds for shifting from one gear to another, so that as the speed of the bicycle increases the drive automatically shifts to a higher gear ratio.

The primary object of this invention is to provide a drive gear changing mechanism for bicycles and the like which is operable automatically upon attainment of a predetermined speed of rotation of the traction wheel to shift from one drive gear ratio to another, wherein the shifting mechanism does not use a separate external weight arranged to control a drive pawl, as illustrated in my earlier patent, but is enclosed within the drive gear and protected thereby against damage and dirt accumulations.

Another object of my invention is to provide the fore going in a simple, relatively inexpensive and highly compact arrangement which is extremely durable and dependable in operation.

In one aspect thereof, a gear change mechanism constructed in accordance with my invention is characterized by the provision of multiple drive members arranged for driving connection with a traction wheel in free wheeling relation thereto, and a ratchet-pawl drive connection between the traction wheel and one of the drive members, the pawl comprising a weight or mass movable relative to the ratchet by centrifugal force generated upon rotation of the traction wheel, whereby shifting from one drive member to another is accomplished automatically upon attainment of a predetermined speed of rotation of the wheel.

The foregoing and other objects, advantages and characterizing features of a gear change mechanism constructed in accordance with my invention will become clearly apparent from the ensuing detailed description of one, presently preferred embodiment thereof, taken in conjunction with the accompanying drawings illustrating the same wherein like reference numerals denote like parts throughout the various views and wherein:

FIG. 1 is a top plan view of a bicycle embodying my invention;

FIG. 2 is a side elevational view of the traction wheel hub and drive sprockets, with parts broken away and others shown in section for greater clarity;

FIG. 3 is a transverse sectional view taken about on line 3-3 of FIG. 2 and showing the gear change mechanism in its disengaged condition;

FIG. 4 is a corresponding view, but showing the gear change mechanism in its engaged position; and

P16. 5 is an exploded perspective view of the gear change mechanism apart from the traction wheel and drive sprocket.

Referring now in detail to the illustrative embodiment of my invention depicted in the accompanying drawings, it will be observed that the same is shown applied to a bicycle, generally designated 1, having a pedal crank 2. A relatively large pedal sprocket 3 and a relatively small pedal sprocket 4 are keyed or otherwise connected to the pedal crank 2. At its forward end the bicycle is provided with the usual wheel 5, and at its rearward end it has a traction wheel 6 mounted on a hub 7 having spoke flanges 8 at opposite sides thereof. Hub 7 is journaled upon an axle 9 by means of ball bearings, not illustrated, which axle is in turn secured to the frame of the bicycle.

The hub 7 is provided at one end with an externally threaded extension 10 secured in rigid relation thereto, and a driver 11, comprising part of a coaster brake mechanism contained within the hub 7 and known per se, is journaled in the extension 10 by the bearings 12 and extends outwardly beyond the extension for mounting a first drive sprocket 13 which is connected to the relatively small pedal sprocket 4 by an endless drive chain 14. A second drive sprocket 15 is connected to the large pedal sprocket 3 by an endless drive chain 16, and is joiirnaled on the hub extension 10 as part of a free wheel transmission having an inner ring 17 threaded on extension 10 and a cover 18 threaded on the inner ring 17, the sprocket 15 being journaled on the ring 17 and cover 18 by ball bearings 19 which are maintained in spaced apart relation by a cage 19'.

Drive sprocket 15 is formed on its inner face with an annular ratchet 20. It is a particular feature of my invention that the ratchet 29 is engaged, to complete the driving connection, by a pawl comprising a centrifugal force responsive mass or weight 21 having a pawl tooth 22. The pawl weight 21 is generally semicircular, so that in its disengaged position shown in FIG. 3 it lies against the bottom wall of the channel between side plate 17 and flange 24 of ring 17, and is pivotally supported adjacent one end by a pin 23 fitted in plate 17 and flange 24. This provides a long lever arm for pivoting outwardly about pivot pin 23 in response to centrifugal force, While leaving space at the pivot end for a recess 25 which receives a spring 26 yieldably urging the pawl weight 21 about its pivot 23 into its disengaged position against the ring 17.

A counter weight 27 is similarly supported in the same channel by a pivot pin 28, and is similar in form to the pawl weight 21 except that it dos not require the pawl tooth 22. A notch or recess 25', receiving a spring 26, is formed in counter weight 27 which is urged about its pivot 28 into position against the inner ring 17 by the spring 26. The counter weight 27 and the pawl weight 21 are pivotally supported in the inner ring channel in opposed relation, relative to the axle 9, and the two weights are interconnected by a neutralizing arm 29 having pivot connections 31 and 31 with the counter weight 27 and pawl weight 21, respectively, whereby gravitational and other non-centrifugal forces acting on one are counterbalanced by the other. It will be noted that neutralizer arm 29 extends alongside weights 21 and 27, and that all three of these parts are positioned within the inner ring channel.

In operation, the drive sprocket 15 normally is disengaged, as illustrated in FIG. 3, and when the bicycle is first put in motion the driving engagement is with the fixed drive sprocket 13, to provide a low gear ratio giving maximum power. However, as the cycle gains speed, and the traction wheel 6 achieves a speed of rotation such that the centrifugal force on pawl weight 21 and counter weight 27 is sufficient to overcome the springs 26 and 26', the two weights move outwardly in unison until the pawl weight tooth 22 engages the ratchet 20 as illustrated in FIG. 4. At this point the driving connection is transferred from the relatively slowly rotating drive sprocket 13 to the more rapidly rotating drive sprocket 15, and the hub 7 begins to override the drive sprocket 13 through the free wheel connection therewith provided by the coaster brake mechanism. This shift from the lower to the higher gear ratio, for higher speeds of operation with less effort, is accomplished entirely automatically.

When the speed of rotation of the traction wheel slows down to the point where the reduced centrifugal force can no longer overcome the springs 26, 26, the pawl weight tooth 22 is automatically disengaged from the ratchet 2d, and the driving connection is transferred to sprocket 13.

The shifting mechanism is entirely automatic, and is contained within the free Wheel transmission of drive sprocket 15, whereby there are no exposed parts, such as weights movable along the spokes of the wheel, to be damaged by accidental contact or subject to dirt accumulation. The unit is extremely compact, so as not to detract from the appearance of the bicycle, and comprises a rugged assembly having relatively few parts. The inner surface of the pivot end portions of weights 21 and 27, containing the spring recesses 25, 25 is cut away to accommodate the outward pivoting of the weights, and the outer surface of the long arm of each weight is on a larger radius, to match ratchet 2 9 when extended.

Of course, where a free wheel coaster brake is not provided, the drive sprocket 13 can contain the usual free wheel mechanism having an annular ratchet and pawls spring urged into engagement therewith. Also, if additional gear ratios are desired, additional transmissions containing the automatic shifting mechanism of my in vention and adjusted to respond to different speeds of rotation, can be provided. Such additional transmissions couldbe placed, for example, on an extension at the opposite end of the hub, and would be connected to additional pedal sprockets.

While I have disclosed in detail only one, presently preferred, illustrative embodiment of my invention, I do not thereby intend that my invention be limited to the details thereof. For example, springs 26 and 26 could comprise rubber cushions. Also, the gear shifting mechanism of my invention might well find utility in other drive arrangements.

Having fully disclosed and completely described my invention, and its mode of operation, what I claim as new is:

1. A driving gear arrangement for bicycles and the like comprising, a pedal crank, a relatively large pedal sprocket and a relatively small pedal sprocket connected to said pedal crank, a traction wheel, a pair of drive sprockets arranged for free wheeling driving connection with said traction wheel, drive means connecting said relatively small pedal sprocket to one of said drive sprockets and connecting I said relatively large pedal sprocket to the other of said drive sprockets, a free wheel driving connection between said traction wheel and said one drive sprocket, and means operable automatically upon attainment of a predetermined speed of rotation of said traction wheel to shift the driving connection between said drive sprockets and said traction wheel from said one drive sprocket to said other drive sprocket, said last-named means including a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said traction wheel and said other drive sprocket, wherein said pawl comprises a weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel for movement into engagement with said ratchet by centrifugal force produced upon rotation of said traction wheel, a counter weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel in opposition to said pawl weight, means yieldably urging said pawl weight out of engagement with said ratchet, and means interconnecting said pawl weight and said counter weight for movement in unison.

2. In a gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like, a traction wheel having an axle, a drive sprocket carried by said traction wheel, and a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said drive sprocket and said traction wheel, wherein said ratchet is annularly arranged around said axle, and wherein said pawl comprises an elongated weight of generally semi-circular form pivotally mounted on said traction wheel on one side of said axle and movable outwardly into engagement with said ratchet by centrifugal force produced upon rotation of said traction wheel, together with an elongated counter weight of generally semi-circular form pivotally mounted on said traction wheel on the opposite side of said axle, a neutralizing connection between said pawl weight and said counter weight for causing the same to move in unison, and means yieldably urging said pawl and counter weights out of ratchet engaging condition.

3. A gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like as set forth in claim 2, wherein said neutralizing connection comprises an arm pivotally connected adjacent its opposite ends to said pawl and counter weights.

4. A gear change mechanism as set forth in claim 2, wherein said pawl and counter weights are confined within the annulus of said ratchet.

5. A gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like as set forth in claim 2, wherein said weights are mounted to pivot about points adjacent opposed ends thereof, said neutralizing connection comprising an arm of generally semi-circular form on one side of said axle pivotally connected adjacent one of its ends to one of said weights between the pivot point of said one weight and the ad jacent end thereof, said neutralizing arm being pivotally connected adjacent the other of its ends to the other of said weights between the pivot point of said other weight and the remote end thereof.

6. A gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like as set forth in claim 2, wherein said last-named means comprise spring means received in a recess in one of said Weights between its pivot point and the adjacent end thereof.

7. A gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like as set forth in claim 2, wherein said weights are pivotally mounted adjacent opposed ends thereof, and wherein the outer sides of said weights have a radius of curvature greater than the inner sides thereof to conform to said ratchet when in ratchet engaging condition.

8. In a gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like, a traction wheel, multiple drive members arranged for driving connection with said traction wheel in free wheeling relation thereto, means for driving said drive members to rotate said traction wheel, and means operable automatically upon attainment of a predetermined speed of rotation of said traction wheel to shift the driving connection between said traction wheel and said drive members from one of said drive members to another thereof, said last-named means including a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said traction wheel and one of said drive members, wherein said pawl comprises a weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel for movement relative to said ratchet by the centrifugal force produced by rotation of said traction wheel, a counter weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel in opposition to said pawl weight, and neutralizer means interconnecting said pawl weight and said counter weight for movement in unison, and a free wheel driving connection between said traction wheel and the other of said drive members.

9. In a gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like, a traction wheel, multiple drive members mounted on said traction wheel in free wheeling relation thereto, means for rotating said drive members to in turn rotate said traction wheel, and means operable automatically upon attaining a predetermined speed of rotation of said traction wheel to shift the driving connection between said traction wheel and said drive members from one of said drive members to another thereof, said last-named means including a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said traction wheel and at least one of said drive members, wherein said pawl comprises a weight pivotally mounted on said wheel for movement relative to said ratchet by the centrifugal force produced by rotation of said traction wheel, means yieldably urging said pawl weight into a predetermined position relative to said ratchet, a counter weight pivotally mounted on said wheel in opposition to said pawl weight, and neutralizer means interconnecting said pawl weight and said counter weight acme r1 for movement in unison, and a free wheel driving connection between said traction wheel and the other of said drive members.

10. In a gear change mechanism for bicycles and the like, a traction wheel, multiple drive members mounted on said wheel for driving connection therewith in free wheeling relation thereto, means for driving said drive members to rotate said traction wheel, and means operable to shift the driving connection between said traction wheel and said drive members from one of said drive members to another thereof automatically upon attaining a predetermined speed of rotation of said traction wheel, said last-named means including a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said traction wheel and one of said drive members, wherein said pawl comprises a weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel for movement into engagement with said ratchet by the centrifugal force produced by rotation of said traction Wheel, means yieldably urging said pawl weight out of engagement with said ratchet, a counter weight pivotally mounted on said traction wheel in opposition to said pawl weight, and means interconnecting said pawl weight and said counter weight for movement in unison, and a tree wheel driving connection between said traction Wheel and the other of said drive members.

11. A driving gear arrangement for bicycles and the like comprising, a pedal crank, multiple pedal sprockets of different sizes keyed to said pedal crank, a traction wh el, multiple drive sprockets carried by said traction wheel in free wheeling relation thereto, drive means interconnecting said drive sprockets and said pedal sprockets, and means operable automatically upon attainment of a predetermined speed of rotation of said traction wheel to shift the driving connection between said traction wheel and said drive sprockets from one of said drive sprockets to another thereof, said last-named. means including a ratchet and pawl driving connection between said traction wheel and at least one of said drive sprockets, wherein saidpawl comprises a weig it pivotally mounted on said wheel for movement relative thereto into engagement with said ratchet, by the centrifugal force produced by rotation of said traction wheel, means normally urging said pawl Weight out of engagement with said ratchet, a counter weight pivotally mounted on said wheel in opposition to said pawl weight, and neutralizer means interconnecting said pawl weight and said counter weight for movement in unison, and a free wheel driving connec tion between said traction wheel and the other of said drive sprockets.

12. A driving gear arrangement for bicycles and the like as set forth in claim 8, wherein said free wheel driving connection comprises a. coaster brake mechanism.

References Cited in the tile of this patent UNITED STATES PATENTS 538,287 Scobee Apr. 30, 1895 603,363 Ireland May 3, 1898 632,627 Beaumont Sept. 5, 1899 2,340,368 Dodge Feb. 1, 1944 2,690,083 lseman Sept. 2.8, 1954 2,860,5l9 Cavanangh luv. 18, 1958 2,886,977 Van Ausdall May 19, 1959 2,945,482 McRae July 19, 1960 FOREEGN PATENTS 15,951 Great Britain of 1901 468,969 Great Britain July 16, 1937

https://www.google.com/patents/US30...ved=0ahUKEwjh_f_A84rOAhXGWx4KHf5HBBUQ6AEILjAC


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2016)

As cool as this thing is, it's pretty easy to see the multitude of reasons why it never caught on.

Installation by the average kid would be one. The instructions posted earlier say the fender and the chainguard may need to be modified. That right there is a show stopper for any 60's dad who's kid just hammered the crap out of his new bike, and now it's in pieces in the garage waiting on dear old dad to finish his regular weekend chores and fix it.

Two, any misalignment to the chains, rear wheel, bent sprocket from a crash, loose gravel getting caught up inbetween the sprockets, busted master link, pant leg, or any other normal everday problem all of us had as kids would leave you stranded with multiple busted chains, and possibly ruining the entire system.

Add to that the neglect that the average bike is subject to, like a loose bottom bracket, loose cones in the rear wheel, bent rims, poor or no maintenance, and it'd be ruined.

How many of us have got bikes with bent chainguards, bent cranks that hit the frame, etc?

As kids in the 60's-80's, we beat the hell out of our bikes. 

The biggest reasons it failed, is probably due to the ten speed revolution that started about the same time. Who'd want some goofy,  high maintenance set-up that only has two speeds, when you can get a state of the art ten speed bike?

But damn, I want one now...


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 28, 2016)

any update on this bike?would still like to see pics and hear the results of the test drive.a video would be all the rage.


----------

